# Some guy on Reddit has a Touchpad running Android



## Llanor (Aug 22, 2011)

He bought a Touchpad from Best Buy and by some accident he seems to have been shipped one running Android. If it's fake, it's very elaborate.

Here's a video: 




Original link:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/jqyp3


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Holy crap...I really want to believe that's real..


----------



## Gimpeh (Aug 22, 2011)

I call shenanigans!


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Gimpeh said:


> I call shenanigans!


The guy who posted it claims he will ask to look at it again tomorrow, and see if he can do a system dump.


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

Making headlines already:

http://www.androidcentral.com/and-winner-1500-bounty-android-touchpad-qualcomm

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Please be real... please be real....


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

It's so fake. He claims it came pre loaded with Android. And even if he did get it on there, why would he use Froyo?


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> It's so fake. He claims it came pre loaded with Android. And even if he did get it on there, why would he use Froyo?


Wouldn't it make sense for HP to also have an android build for test groups? To see which they preferred? It's not quite so improbable that a test model accidentally made it into the wild.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for HP to also have an android build for test groups? To see which they preferred? It's not quite so improbable that a test model accidentally made it into the wild.


But again, Froyo? The first tablet version of android was honeycomb, and since there's no source for it they would most likely be testing Gingerbread.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> But again, Froyo? The first tablet version of android was honeycomb, and since there's no source for it they would most likely be testing Gingerbread.


That's very true. Like I said, the video seems a little shifty, but we'll know soon enough for sure. I really hope its real, but I'm not terribly optimistic.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> That's very true. Like I said, the video seems a little shifty, but we'll know soon enough for sure. I really hope its real, but I'm not terribly optimistic.


We'll get it either way lol. I need my tablet first


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i dn i dont think thats real. I dn why they would accidently ship one with android on it. Sounds like some bs to me.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> We'll get it either way lol. I need my tablet first


me too bro. me too


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> me too bro. me too


Let's just hope they don't cancel them...


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Are we all crossing our fingers for B&N orders? haha


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya but they are sending out all the cancellations right now. i just got one. Now im banking on onsale


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Man i hope this is real, i also hope i get mine...


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

but so many tablet was out with the froyo...infact first gtap came out with froyo....


----------



## birdy_12 (Aug 23, 2011)

I believe it's true. My brother also got one with android 2.2.1 installed. Anyone know a way to copy the OS to another touchpad?

Thanks!


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you're serious, you need to connect it to up and dump your files.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

birdy_12 said:


> I believe it's true. My brother also got one with android 2.2.1 installed. Anyone know a way to copy the OS to another touchpad?
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, post a system dump. That'd be the first step.


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

birdy_12 said:


> I believe it's true. My brother also got one with android 2.2.1 installed. Anyone know a way to copy the OS to another touchpad?
> 
> Thanks!


You should urgent inform the admins of this forum. Your brothers device could be a great step forward to the first custom ROM for all these people in this Forum.
I'm sure that someone of the admin will help you to dump his stock ROM!


----------



## gringo1980 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello,

I am the guy on reddit whose coworker has android on his touchpad. I will answer any questions anyone has. I am at work but he is not in the office yet.


----------



## overthinkingme (Jul 30, 2011)

"birdy_12 said:


> I believe it's true. My brother also got one with android 2.2.1 installed. Anyone know a way to copy the OS to another touchpad?
> 
> Thanks!


I really hope you're not just a troll..


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i believe it. i remember something else a while ago that shipped with a completely different OS. can't for the life of me remember what it was (i believe another tablet of some sort)
stuff happens. we just need a system dump ASAP.


----------



## gringo1980 (Aug 23, 2011)

I am going to try to get it from him when he shows up today. I will have it overnighted to one of the guys at touchdroid.


----------



## gringo1980 (Aug 23, 2011)

He just walked it, he will get me the pad tonight, I will make one more youtube video to prove its validity, then I will send it off to the touchdroid devs.


----------



## rothnic (Aug 16, 2011)

It is important to note that this will not solve the problem of needing fully functional android kernel source to move forward.

The kernel - lib interefaces changed from froyo to gingerbread to HC. Each new version requires either a newer kernel or some interface adaption. This problem was encountered when using a froyo kernel on gingerbread and took some time to work out all issues. So with that kernel, it should be fairly easy to get it working with gingerbread.

However, to get HC working will be a completely different story since no source is out. So we might have to wait for ICS source release, and hope we have some very experienced kernel developers to port drivers to newer kernel versions.

EDIT: Looks like a picture shows 2.6.35.7 kernel version, so it might be compatible with gingerbread and possibly HC lib interfaces?


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

gringo1980 said:


> I am going to try to get it from him when he shows up today. I will have it overnighted to one of the guys at touchdroid.


Thanks for helping the community!


----------



## gringo1980 (Aug 23, 2011)

My gf is worried about someone just taking it and running off with it. Can anyone here vouch (good or bad) for trsohmers at touchdroid?


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

gringo1980 said:


> My gf is worried about someone just taking it and running off with it. Can anyone here vouch (good or bad) for trsohmers at touchdroid?


Hes a good guy, and if he ran away with your touchpad, the whole android community would be after him lol


----------



## rothnic (Aug 16, 2011)

conmanxtreme said:


> Hes a good guy, and if he ran away with your touchpad, the whole android community would be after him lol


I heard he is an HP operative who devised this plan to smash it to pieces before the androids can leak and take over the webos.


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

rothnic said:


> I heard he is an HP operative who devised this plan to smash it to pieces before the androids can leak and take over the webos.


Pls stop kidding:wink2:


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

gringo1980 said:


> My gf is worried about someone just taking it and running off with it. Can anyone here vouch (good or bad) for trsohmers at touchdroid?


If it is he (who started the thread etc), then yeah he's for real - you can ask any of the other admins about it, and I believe "Captainkrtek" knows him pretty well


----------



## mattwash4 (Jun 28, 2011)

hes posted his email in other threads before its a mit.edu so im inclined to say that he is a good person to send your touchpad to


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Froyo would be better than nothing to be honest.


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

Please send me an email.... [email protected] or on freenode IRC... i'm trsohmers


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

We're legit. We're the real deal. We don't have "Developer" statuses for nothing!


----------



## birdy_12 (Aug 23, 2011)

codycoyote said:


> You should urgent inform the admins of this forum. Your brothers device could be a great step forward to the first custom ROM for all these people in this Forum.
> I'm sure that someone of the admin will help you to dump his stock ROM!


What is the contact for the admins? We're in NH if anyone is close by. Or if anyone knows how to get a dump of the system let me know. The Kernel is 2.6.35.7+. I'll attach an image of the system info.

View attachment 1322


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

birdy_12 said:


> What is the contact for the admins? We're in NH if anyone is close by. Or if anyone knows how to get a dump of the system let me know. The Kernel is 2.6.35.7+. I'll attach an image of the system info.
> 
> View attachment 2026


Please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

ProTekk and I are developers on this project and are very interested in these devices... either contact him (above) or me... [email protected]


----------



## stimorol (Aug 23, 2011)

Isn't a dump from the system enough (if it's possible)? I don't get why you physically need the device


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

stimorol said:


> Isn't a dump from the system enough (if it's possible)? I don't get why you physically need the device


I think a dump could be done by a expert without physically give the device to someone else,
But to have the device could help to check if all drivers for wifi, bluetooth, multitouch ... Work


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

codycoyote said:


> I think a dump could be done by a expert without physically have the device,
> But to have the device could help to check if all drivers for wifi, bluetooth, multitouch ... Work


The reason I would rather have the device in hand is because I doubt ADB works on these devices, and it is difficult to troubleshoot those sort of issues remotely (without having someone on the technical level on the other side). I have a different method than ADB to do a FULL system dump, which is what I would like to be done with these devices.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

This is amazing. I could never have hoped for this to happen so quickly. I can only hope one of the devs gets their hands on an android touchpad!


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I saw this in the main dev thread, but just in case people forgot:

http://www.uplinq.com/sites/default/files/images/Snapdragon-Lab-Creating-Custom-Drivers.pdf

It's a PDF link. Page 8 lists the git hub for the GB build for this chipset (qualcomm 8060). That should at least get you a bootable build. Sound/Touchscreen/Wifi etc may be still be a problem after that though.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw this in the main dev thread, but just in case people forgot:
> 
> http://www.uplinq.com/sites/default/files/images/Snapdragon-Lab-Creating-Custom-Drivers.pdf
> 
> It's a PDF link. Page 8 lists the git hub for the GB build for this chipset (qualcomm 8060). That should at least get you a bootable build. Sound/Touchscreen/Wifi etc may be still be a problem after that though.


Nice find.


----------



## evilecho (Aug 23, 2011)

so its save these dev/prototype units are the real deal?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

evilecho said:


> so its save these dev/prototype units are the real deal?


Probably. The same kernel is on the screenshots as is listed in that pdf. That's pretty good corroboration.


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't understand why it's so hard to believe. Even the infallible Apple shipped several iPhone (and I believe even and iPad or two) with developer software onboard.

http://www.idownloadblog.com/2011/0...hipping-white-iphones-with-in-house-software/


----------



## Gimpeh (Aug 22, 2011)

Has an Iphone ever shipped to retail with anything OTHER than IOS? It's like apple shipping out Macs with windows installed. Hopefully this puts it in perspective.


----------



## _Donovan_ (Aug 23, 2011)

gringo1980 said:


> He just walked it, he will get me the pad tonight, I will make one more youtube video to prove its validity, then I will send it off to the touchdroid devs.


Can you also just make another video with it. Hopefully this time less shaky and from power button press to actually running an app and shut down. Thanks.


----------



## jdenman03 (Jun 24, 2011)

I think this is a fake. Reason why? -------------> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=509493 <----------------- Exact same build date and everything. Hardware is WAY different so I can't imagine this working on the touchpad (could be wrong though)

Check out the HD picture here and look at the build ( http://androidandme.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/7VvtG2.jpg )


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jdenman03 said:


> I think this is a fake. Reason why? -------------> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=509493 <----------------- Exact same build date and everything. Hardware is WAY different so I can't imagine this working on the touchpad (could be wrong though)
> 
> Check out the HD picture here and look at the build ( http://androidandme.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/7VvtG2.jpg )


Yeah, but look at the model number. The HTC topaz didn't use the 8660.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Yeah, but look at the model number. The HTC topaz didn't use the 8660.


 I hope your right man


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

gringo1980 said:


> My gf is worried about someone just taking it and running off with it. Can anyone here vouch (good or bad) for trsohmers at touchdroid?


Dear Gringo1980! did you give trsohmers your collegues device....and was he able to dump the stock Froyo Rom???


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love to know this as well.


----------



## zawoogle (Aug 23, 2011)

He posted a second video for the touchpad today. looks legit.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

zawoogle said:


> He posted a second video for the touchpad today. looks legit.


I was just getting ready to post that. Nice.

I am still a little confused though, why does this guy just not jump in the forums and send this thing out? I would be willing to give him a deposit so he knew he wouldn't loose any money. I just want this in the hands of a dev right now.


----------



## zawoogle (Aug 23, 2011)

Even on the original reddit thread there hasnt been any activity today...wonder whats going on. And I can't even access the dev page for touchdroid anymore.


----------



## Attendant_one (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't get access to the original thread either. I hope that is good news.


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

a little housecleaning going on... things will be fixed up shortly


----------



## nath90 (Aug 24, 2011)

it seems that android will only work landscape not portrait on the hp tablet


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Gimpeh said:


> Has an Iphone ever shipped to retail with anything OTHER than IOS? It's like apple shipping out Macs with windows installed. Hopefully this puts it in perspective.


My post may be gone now as I think it was in the other thread but several iPhones made it to the wild with development software...which is similar to this situation.


----------

